# Lyft Ride Disappears While En Route - not canceled



## DanLyftMpls (Apr 16, 2016)

I drive for Lyft in Minneapolis - Saint Paul.

In the past two weeks, I've had this happen to me 3 times.

I get a ping
I accept
Lady on App says "Navigating to <whomever>"
Phone switches over to the Waze up
I start navigating to pax
While en route, after a few minutes have passed, I'll look down at Waze to confirm that I'm approaching the turn it told me about earlier.
And when I look, Waze no longer shows me on a trip, there is no route highlighted.
I'll switch back over to Lyft app, and it's back in "waiting for a ping" mode, not in "en route to a pax" mode. No notification of a cancelation, no record of it in my history. The ride simply disappears, like it never happened. This is super fun after I've put 5 minutes of drive time on my car, best part of the night.

So are the riders canceling and a glitch with Lyft makes it so I get no notification of the cancelation? I've had other cancelations come across like normal, with an accompanying text message and everything.

This has never happened with a pax in the vehicle, only when I'm en route to get them.

Anyone else have them happen?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes ... it's happened to me twice while on Lyft and I turned off that stupid App. 
Not worth the aggravation!


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Rider canceled the ride.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

They cancelled right at it was switching to nav. Happened to me a couple times as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DanLyftMpls said:


> I drive for Lyft in Minneapolis - Saint Paul.
> 
> In the past two weeks, I've had this happen to me 3 times.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanLyftMpls (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I theorize that if you take too long to head to the passenger, the app will automatically find a different driver. Unless it's just a bug.

I showed up for a pickup, and the passenger said that she now had a different driver, so I couldn't give her the ride. Didn't get a cancellation text. I did take a few minutes to get there, because of a closed road.


----------

